# Silver Jubilee



## Bobbie G (Jan 31, 2018)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice amp, but I always thought a "full stack" was two 4 X 12 cabs and a head.

I've always called what is listed a "Half Stack".


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nice amp, but I always thought a "full stack" was two 4 X 12 cabs and a head.
> 
> I've always called what is listed a "Half Stack".


Says it includes both A and B cabs. And judging from the photos he has extras too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Says it includes both A and B cabs. And judging from the photos he has extras too.


My Mistake. I was going by the 1st picture.


----------

